# Job Done!



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's my back garden which I've just finished doing some landscaping to. Big improvement on what we had before.

Before:







After:









A lot of effort but worth it!

Marco


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your garden has come up lovely, contractors are starting work on my garden rebuild on Monday, I'll be posting pictures on a thread soon.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Hope it stays dry for you! Most of the excavating of mine was done in the two good weeks we had at the end of May/beginning of June. I dread to think what it would have been like over the past few weeks.

Marco


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow wow wow. What a difference. That looks spot on now. Well done. 😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marco Polo said:


> Hope it stays dry for you! Most of the excavating of mine was done in the two good weeks we had at the end of May/beginning of June. I dread to think what it would have been like over the past few weeks.
> 
> Marco


Most of my garden will be laid with resin, it's the main digging up and prep plus building new walls that will take time, the ground is rock solid, like with most outdoor jobs it's working between the showers.


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you, Rob. I'm really pleased with how it's turned out but most of the credit should go to my wife who has an eye for design, colour and materials - I'm just the labourer!

Marco


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Most of my garden will be laid with resin, it's the main digging up and prep plus building new walls that will take time, the ground is rock solid, like with most outdoor jobs it's working between the showers.


Well, good luck with that anyway. As with any job, it's all in the preparation. Most of our work once the area was levelled, was cosmetic with the gravel chips and the new flower beds. It was the levelling that took the time - and effort!

Look forward to seeing your results.

Marco


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Marco Polo said:


> Well, good luck with that anyway. As with any job, it's all in the preparation. Most of our work once the area was levelled, was cosmetic with the gravel chips and the new flower beds. It was the levelling that took the time - and effort!
> 
> Look forward to seeing your results.
> 
> Marco


Thanks Marco, been meaning to have my garden rebuilt for a few years now but could never raise the funds until now, I'm really looking forward to seeing the end results, I had my front entrance and driveway layed in resin a couple of weeks ago, I created a thread in the home zone and it's come up really nice.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Very nice - fantastic job you have done there.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow what a great job. Certainly does look better

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great improvement that looks very good. Grass looks decent too


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

From somebody who has absolutely no interest in gardening - that's a stunner! :argie:

I really cannot get in to this gardening lark, but can completely understand, and appreciate a decent looking garden.

Fair play to you mate :thumb:


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Zetec-al said:


> Great improvement that looks very good. Grass looks decent too


Yes-thanks, it all looks so much better, including the grass - even though we've got two dogs, one of which is a *****, there are not many brown patches. I think all the recent rain has helped, and it has improved since I bought a new Lawnflite mower with a roller, plus I don't cut it too short any more, like I used to with my old Flymo. Cleaning the block paving has made a big difference as well.

Marco


----------



## Marco Polo (Jun 24, 2016)

Kriminal said:


> From somebody who has absolutely no interest in gardening - that's a stunner! :argie:
> 
> I really cannot get in to this gardening lark, but can completely understand, and appreciate a decent looking garden.
> 
> Fair play to you mate :thumb:


Thanks Kriminal. I'm with you - not much use at gardening really. I cut the grass, pull up weeds (and some that aren't!) and do the general maintenance. It's my wife who does the creative bit. I only lend a hand to score a few brownie points so that I can do the things that I like to do which will now include learning how to do some detailing! :thumb:

Marco


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cracking job there mate and a lot of work but well worth it. Well done. . I'm currently doing mine too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wd40 said:


> Cracking job there mate and a lot of work but well worth it. Well done. . I'm currently doing mine too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what to do fella, post up pics when it's finished. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice job mate! looks great. :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looks great fella, lovely garden


----------

